
Intel unveils 72-core x86 Knights Landing CPU for exascale supercomputing - stefantalpalaru
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/171678-intel-unveils-72-core-x86-knights-landing-cpu-for-exascale-supercomputing
======
mino
The resemblance with Tilera Gx [1] is remarkable!

[1] [http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/171678-intel-
unveils-72-c...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/171678-intel-
unveils-72-core-x86-knights-landing-cpu-for-exascale-supercomputing)

------
nakedrobot2
This might seem outrageous today, but we will probably have this power in our
mobile phones within a few years.

~~~
sn0v
Or wearable computing devices.

